# Our Kind of Traitor From Master Spy Novelist John le Carré Arrives On DVD, Blu-ray, and On Demand on October 18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Who can you turn to when you don’t know who to trust?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

